

Golden Rule for Startups - paraschopra
http://www.paraschopra.com/blog/personal/golden-rule-for-startups.htm

======
ScottWhigham
Talk about "burying the lead": the 'Golden Rule for Startups' from the article
is "Harder a business to start, better will be its eventual returns."

